# iMAC Snow Leopard Startup issues



## nvrsummer2 (Jun 17, 2004)

When my wifes iMac boots, it get to the Apple logo, and the spinning 'gear' but wont go any further.

It also wont boot to safe mode. I booted from the disc and repaired the startup disc and repaired the permissions. Still no dice...

Its an iMac running snow leopard.

Anything else to try before I wipe it and re-install? 

Also, I have an external FAT32 HD for backing up the iMac. But will have to use a Windows PC to backup the data before re-install. Will that work to backup the data for a reinstall?

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Recently I had the same problem--beat hard drive. Try booting from the installation disk and doing a disk repair.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

linskyjack said:


> Recently I had the same problem--beat hard drive. Try booting from the installation disk and doing a disk repair.


Ditto.

Only difference is computer would be fine and eventually the problem would return.
Even tried a complete HD reformat and zero (thanks Time Machine  ) and low and behold the problem returned a month later.

Broke down and bought a new 1TB HD, cracked the iMac open and put it. 6 months later and no issues.


----------

